# Anyone ever try Plaster Creek in G.R.??



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I know it's not the cleanest of streams... but not one mile from my house there is a really nice rocky run... probably 100 feet long... with a pool at the end of it. Does the creek support trout or not?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Plaster Cr. was/is a warmwater stream. I'm not sure of the water quality, but don't think it's good. There may be some rough fish, if they can live in it. 

It used to get salmon in it in the fall.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Waterfoul...

Have you ever fished Buck Creek?? Theres some nice trout in there.
Well at least there used to be , havent fished it in a looong time , but when we were younger we caught alot. I will let you know where if you want.

Any thing on the Chatter's yet????

Bob


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Waterfoul said:


> I know it's not the cleanest of streams... but not one mile from my house there is a really nice rocky run... probably 100 feet long... with a pool at the end of it. Does the creek support trout or not?


I do occasionally see a salmon or two very far up. I'm talking 28th street and Kalamazoo ave. area. I have seen a few carp. The water quality is awful. Just awful. Always brown. I highly doubt that it would support a coldwater fishery.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, fished Buck Creek as a kid... we could ride our bikes to it. Lived in Cutlerville. Buddy lived on the creek and we would "get" some salmon every fall... by net and "other" means.


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I grew up less then 1 mile from plaster creek and fished it alot as a kid, we allways caught alot of chubs,rockbass and a few suckers. I did catch 1 small rainbow (6") one time. We had alot of fun spearing salmon in the late 70's...you can get away with anything when your 14.. buck creek on the other hand had alot of trout we fished between palmer park and Burlingame ave. and allways got small browns.


----------

